# White horse more prone to cancer?



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Greys are more prone to melanomas (inside as well as out) and most die with them but not always because of them. I wouldn't choose to have a grey horse for that reason (my last arab died of them as did my friend's andalusian cross).


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

From what I've read, gray horses are more prone to melanoma (skin cancer) than other others, but any horse can get melanoma.


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a cremello and a gray that we just purchased this year. My vet recommened using fly spray with sun block in it or spf 80 lotion on their noses, hind ends, etc because they are more prone to developing skin cancers. I would guess they are more prone to cancers, similar to how albino animals are more prone because of the lack of skin pigment.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

dlpark2 said:


> I have a cremello and a gray that we just purchased this year. My vet recommened using fly spray with sun block in it or spf 80 lotion on their noses, hind ends, etc because they are more prone to developing skin cancers. I would guess they are more prone to cancers, similar to how albino animals are more prone because of the lack of skin pigment.


 
The melanomas greys get are often internal ones and not related to sun exposure. You often see them around their docks.
http://www.nadis.org.uk/bulletins/melanomas-in-horses.aspx


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, barrelracer. Your friends "white" percheron is technically a gray and grays are prone to Melanoma. 

I knew a vet that used to say "If it's gray and lives to be 25 it WILL have melanoma." .. (Don't know how true THAT is...)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

dlpark2 said:


> I have a cremello and a gray that we just purchased this year. My vet recommened using fly spray with sun block in it or spf 80 lotion on their noses, hind ends, etc because they are more prone to developing skin cancers. I would guess they are more prone to cancers, similar to how albino animals are more prone because of the lack of skin pigment.


Also, the increased risk for melanoma seems to be associated specifically with the gray gene- your cremello (which has lightly pigmented skin, unlike the skin of a maximum sabino, for example) isn't at any higher risk for melanoma than any other non-gray horse.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> Also, the increased risk for melanoma seems to be associated specifically with the gray gene


It is. Being black or red based, and having agouti or not (Even on red bases) also effects the rate that grays get melanomas.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a maximum sabino paint who is pink skinned head to toe. I keep lots of sun block on him. He is 13 now and I havent really had any skin problems other than an occasional sunburn. He doesnt get them as off then as I keep his face covered with a fly mask and am very proactive about sun block. But I haven't had any cancer problems knock on wood . But I have heard that white faced horses who do not have eyeliner are prone to eye related problems and cancers which is why some people tattoo eyliner though mine has it naturally.


----------



## barrelracer (Nov 5, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I have a maximum sabino paint who is pink skinned head to toe. I keep lots of sun block on him. He is 13 now and I havent really had any skin problems other than an occasional sunburn. He doesnt get them as off then as I keep his face covered with a fly mask and am very proactive about sun block. But I haven't had any cancer problems knock on wood . But I have heard that white faced horses who do not have eyeliner are prone to eye related problems and cancers which is why some people tattoo eyliner though mine has it naturally.



So when you say " eyeliner" is that like a grey stripe around the white ? or around the eyes?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

barrelracer said:


> So when you say " eyeliner" is that like a grey stripe around the white ? or around the eyes?


Black around the eyes it is pigmented skin. But some people tattoo the eyeliner on.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

It should also be noted that, although grey horses have a higher incidence of melanoma, melanoma is normally a far less serious condition in grey horses than in non-grey horses...


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Interesting article Melanoma treatment trialled for grey horses |Horse & Hound


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm... Well, I had a few spot red roan appy mare for 10 months. We put zinc on her nose so she wouldn't get sunburn. But she died of abdominal cancer..
And since ive got a grey horse now, this article makes me wonder


----------

